# Melanotan II Q&A



## gooddeal (Mar 19, 2012)

*What is Melanotan II?*

  Melanotan II is a cosmetic product that stimulates a natural increase  in melanin production. Melanin is the main determinant of skin color in  humans, a brown pigment which causes skin to become darker in  appearance, instead of red, when exposed to UV rays. Users of Melanotan  II develop a gradual, natural looking tan with minimal sun exposure. It  is particularly useful for fair-skinned individuals who find that they  cannot tan simply by spending time in the sun; however, excellent  cosmetic tanning results are achieved by all skin types. 
*What Melanotan II is not*

  Melanotan II is not a treatment or cure for any disease, nor should it  be used with the aim of preventing skin cancer. While melanin is known  to have excellent photo protectant properties, no clinical studies have  ever indicated the efficiency of Melanotan II specifically in reducing  UV damage, therefore the product should not be used solely as a  replacement for sunscreen or other appropriate UV protection. 


*I am very fair skinned; will Melanotan II work for me?*

Melanotan II works for very well for all skin types and you can expect  your tan to darken several shades regardless of how fair your skin is to  begin with. Those with very pale skin have the most to gain from  Melanotan II usage and usually end up seeing the most significant degree  of change in their tan compared to those who have darker skin to begin  with. 

*How many vials should I purchase to start with and when will I see results?*


 Generally most people will see excellent results by the end of 20mg  (2 vials) of Melanotan II, although some see results from as little as  5-10mg - which equates to being as quick as 7-10 days of beginning their  injections. Those with extremely fair skin will need more Melanotan II  to see initial results and most likely won???t see optimal results until  4-5 weeks of usage. The average time for great tanning results is 2-3  weeks assuming Melanotan II is combined with a sufficient amount of UV  exposure.
  Doses are weight dependant so those who weigh less (particularly  women) can get away with purchasing less than those who are heavier.  Your first Melanotan II vial will usually only last 2-3 weeks as daily  injections are required. For maintenance (i.e. once you have a tan you  are happy with), vials should last longer at 4-8 weeks depending on your  dose.


*What is the difference between Melanotan I & Melanotan II?*


 Although they both stimulate the release of melanin, their purposes  and mode of action are vastly different. Melanotan I (Afamelanotide) is  being clinically trialed for its therapeutic benefits in the treatment  of rare skin conditions. It is not used to cosmetic purposes as a dose  of 6-8 times more would be needed to achieve similar tanning results to  Melanotan II ??? a product used solely to assist cosmetic skin tanning  results.
  Comparing these two products would be similar to comparing a  prescription stimulant medication such as Ritalin to a Red Bull drink.  Both work as stimulants, but the prescription stimulant is used to treat  medical conditions such as ADHD while Red Bull is a product used simply  to assist in boosting energy.


*How much Melanotan II do I need to take each time?*

The dosing guideline for Melanotan II is 1mg per 100kg of bodyweight.  Generally for females this equates to around 0.5-0.65mg of Melanotan II  per injection (meaning 15-20 doses per vial) and for males 0.65mg-1mg  per injection (10-15 doses per vial).

*How often do I need to take Melanotan II?*

It is recommended to take your Melanotan II dose each day initially and  go tanning 1-2 times a week if you wish to see results quickly (within  2-3 weeks). When you're happy with your color you can cut back to  injecting your dose to every 2nd or 3rd day and go tanning just once per  week for maintenance. Basically the darker your skin becomes the less  Melanotan II and UV rays you will need to maintain the tan.

*Why do I still need to get UV exposure on Melanotan II?*


 Clinical data indicates the tanning efficiency of Melanotan II  without the need to combine it with any UV exposure, but results can  achieved much faster, and usually with a nicer overall color, when you  also incorporate 1-2 short tanning sessions per week with your Melanotan  II usage.
  The reason for this is that while Melanotan II does significantly  raise levels of melanin in the body, UV rays play an important factor in  the secretion of the your body???s melanin in to surrounding skin tissue ???  melanin is of course being the brown pigment responsible for giving  your skin its tanned appearance.


*How much water should I mix into the vial?*

The amount of water you use makes no difference, it just means you will  have 10mg of Melanotan II diluted in however much water you have used.  For ease of dosing we recommend using just 1ml (100 units) of water.  Therefore every 0.1ml (10 units) will be 1mg of Melanotan II. 0.05ml (5  units) will be 0.5mg of Melanotan II etc.

*How do I store Melanotan II?*

The manufacturer instructs that both mixed and unmixed vials of  Melanotan II should be stored at refrigerator temperature at 2-8 degrees  celcius. At this temperature mixed vials should be used within 2  months, while vials in powder form will remain stable for up to 1 year. To ensure no cross-contamination vials should always be stored away from  food in an enclosed plastic satchel or container.

*Are there any initial side effects?*


 For most users who take the appropriate dosage Melanotan II does not  present any adverse side effects. Of those who do experience side  effects they are generally those documented in the original clinical  study of Melanotan II in humans, namely: flushing of the face, nausea  and spontaneous erections in males. These side effects usually only last  for 1-2 hours after the injection and usually only occur after the  first 1-3 injections, after which they do not occur again unless a long  break is taken between usage.
  To reduce the occurrence of side effects its recommended to take your  dose just before going to sleep at night and preferably having eaten  1-2 hours before (i.e. not on an empty stomach). If you are sensitive  you should also take an anti-histamine 2 hours before injection.


*Are there any long term side effects of Melanotan II?*


 While Melanotan II was developed by scientists in the 1980???s its  usage in the general population is relatively new, with the earliest  reports dating back to 2003. Unfortunately it???s impossible to know for  certain the long term side effects of any product until it has been used  by many individuals for a long period of time. Pleasingly though,  reports and detailed logs from people using the product consistently for  the past 5-6 years indicate that there are no documented long term side  effects of Melanotan II usage. 
  This is not to say that we can guarantee the safety of Melanotan II,  the information we present should not be mistaken as medical fact. As  with any product (even licensed over the counter products) the safety  and reaction of each individual cannot be 100% assured. So far though,  no serious negative consequences have been reported by users.   Furthermore, no hypothetical side effects or warnings reported in the  media have been proven or substantiated with scientific fact ??? they are  merely attempts not to get consumers to use an unlicensed product.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 19, 2012)

From what I've read, any dosing schedule that is based on weight is outdated and potentially dangerous. There's good info above, but ignore the dosages.


----------



## Moneytoblow (Mar 19, 2012)

I have been using M2 for quite a while due to my skin type being almost a 0. I've only used 250mcg ED, and experience no bad sides at that dose. However, at a higher dose I get really bad nausea. I also agree with dragon, dosages have nothing to do with bodyweight.


----------



## krogers58 (Mar 19, 2012)

At higher dosages I also get nausea, but I'm talking higher dosages.  I'm mostly ok at 2mg's and run into issues greater than 2.0 mgs.  I can just about use my schlong to pole vault at 2 mg, or no handed pushups, if you'd prefer that description.  My wife runs and hides on my tanning days now(just kidding, she actually loves the tanning days).  My tan is quite intense, so I've backed off to about 1 mg EOD.  Still pretty good at the no handed push ups.  I'd say this stuff is also a great replacement for ciallis/viagra  It seems to work better for me than they do.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 20, 2012)

This stuff is legit. Haven't used it from this lab but MII lets a pasty white fuck like myself achieve tannedness very quick. 

I use it in the spring mostly. Because normally the first time I go out shirtless I get horrible sunburns. But with a little preemptive MII usage and a few tanning bed sessions I can get a great base tan


----------



## colochine (Mar 22, 2012)

Good info here guys, Sloppy what is your typical dosing protocol if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Tysdon (Nov 30, 2012)

colochine said:


> Good info here guys, Sloppy what is your typical dosing protocol if you don't mind me asking?



I'm interested in this as well.


----------



## Ezskanken (Nov 30, 2012)

250mcg everyday for the first week, or until desired darkness occurs with in the first week.  Then jump on a maintenance of 250mcg twice a week.  Prolonged use will eventually cause you to not get the same effect.  Take breaks from it...


----------



## rwm088 (Apr 3, 2013)

Ezskanken said:


> 250mcg everyday for the first week, or until desired darkness occurs with in the first week.  Then jump on a maintenance of 250mcg twice a week.  Prolonged use will eventually cause you to not get the same effect.  Take breaks from it...



Bump....when you say breaks, I was wondering if you could elaborate further on what you mean by that. Like cycling off of it for a month or what?


----------



## chocolatemalt (Apr 3, 2013)

krogers58 said:


> At higher dosages I also get nausea, but I'm talking higher dosages.  I'm mostly ok at 2mg's and run into issues greater than 2.0 mgs.  I can just about use my schlong to pole vault at 2 mg, or no handed pushups, if you'd prefer that description.  My wife runs and hides on my tanning days now(just kidding, she actually loves the tanning days).  My tan is quite intense, so I've backed off to about 1 mg EOD.  Still pretty good at the no handed push ups.  I'd say this stuff is also a great replacement for ciallis/viagra  It seems to work better for me than they do.



Yeah I don't respond at all to Viagra, fairly well to Cialis... but MT2 makes me a fucking machine while it's making me darker.  Funny shit.  

Best to have a woman around when you pin, and even better if she's doing the same.


----------



## Valkyrie (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Melanotan II Q&amp;A*



chocolatemalt said:


> Yeah I don't respond at all to Viagra, fairly well to Cialis... but MT2 makes me a fucking machine while it's making me darker.  Funny shit.
> 
> Best to have a woman around when you pin, and even better if she's doing the same.



All asteroids affect my sex drive first.  M2 has a stronger effect on my libido than anything else ever to the point where I have stopped taking it before LOL.  Need to get work done sometimes.  Lately I am trying a really low dose I still want the tanning benefits.


----------



## Boss of Bosses (Apr 3, 2013)

it makes me horny and i lose my appetite. I love it


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 3, 2013)

Agentyes said:


> All asteroids affect my sex drive first


----------



## FrankSiciro (Jul 16, 2013)

*Simple Dosage Instructions for Melanotan 2*

*Melanotan 2 Simple Dosage Instructions*

Each Melanotan 2 Vial will consist of 10MG of lyophilized (Freeze Dried) Melanotan which is a peptide.  You can order Melanotan 2 online but many of the sites shut down relatively quickly.  My trusted source is Rockstar Chemicals.

To Constitute the powder (mix with sterile water), simply inject 2 ML of Bacteriostatic Water (two full U-100 Insulin syringes) into the vial of Melanotan 2 and roll between your fingers.  (You can order Bacteristatic Water on Amazon) Do not shoot the Bacteriostatic Water directly onto the powder, drip it down the side of the vial so it does not foam up and damage the peptide.  Once Constituted you will want to keep it in the fridge.

A 1 cc insulin needle (each full syringe is equal to 1ML) is used to inject Melanotan 2 subconsciously (under the skin in the fat but not into the muscle.  Most commonly done into the stomach by simply pinching a little fat and injecting there.)

A standard 1cc insulin needle will be marked 0-100 with tenth marking between each number 
A standard dosage will involve a 2 week loading phase and then maintenance dosing and will look like this (Refer to Diagram for placement on Syringe):





Day 1:    2 & 1/2 tenths on syringe or about 2.5 units
Day 2:    2 & 1/2 tenths on syringe or about 2.5 units
Day 3:    5 tenths on syringe or about 5 units
Day 4:    5 tenths on syringe or about 5 units
Day 5:    5 tenths on syringe or about 5 units
Day 6:    7 & 1/2 tenths or about 7.5 units
Day 7:    7 & 1/2 tenths or about 7.5 units
Days 8-14: 1 or ten units
So in conclusion a standard dose of Melanotan 2 will be equal to about 1 tenth of your Insulin syringe or ten IU?s (Units).
You will take a standard dose every few days depending on how dark you want to be.  PM me with any questions!


----------



## DLipstein (Aug 8, 2013)

Bump!



FrankSiciro said:


> *Melanotan 2 Simple Dosage Instructions*
> 
> Each Melanotan 2 Vial will consist of 10MG of lyophilized (Freeze Dried) Melanotan which is a peptide.  You can order Melanotan 2 online but many of the sites shut down relatively quickly.  My trusted source is Rockstar Chemicals.
> 
> ...



Just got my stuff but had no idea how to use it, I appreciate all the info!  Great post.


----------



## M.gidney (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey I'm new here but just wondering about Mel 2 
I have been storing vials in the fridge only buy one vial at a time ..
But due to living at home parents freaked out about having it in the house 
Anyway if the vial would say only last 6-10 days before empty would I be able to store it not In a fridge 
Thanks


----------



## Bronick (Aug 12, 2013)

M.gidney said:


> Hey I'm new here but just wondering about Mel 2
> I have been storing vials in the fridge only buy one vial at a time ..
> But due to living at home parents freaked out about having it in the house
> Anyway if the vial would say only last 6-10 days before empty would I be able to store it not In a fridge
> Thanks



I was in a similar situation not too long ago and had to keep mine un-refrigerated for two weeks.  I didn't notice any difference, I think it takes a little while to break down.


----------

